# iPod Force Quit Tip



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Dont know if this has been posted, or if most of you know already, but it was new to me when I found this feature. my 3G 20 gig iPod froze while I was adding some songs. I could not do anything with it, holding the play button would not turn it off. Well when I searched online I came up with this tip: hold the menu button and the play button together for about 5 to 10 sec and it will force your iPod to reboot.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I think most people who read the manual know that, but I'm sure some people don't.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

What's a manual?


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Just keep in mind that it drains the heck out of the batteries.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> What's a manual?


It's when something's not automatic.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

As my father always says.. if all else fails, read the manual.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So, why is the microwave I bought 7 years ago still flashing 12:00? Come to think of it, so is the VCR I bought 5 years ago.

Now, about my new DVD player . . .

Cheers


----------

